# Antec EarthWatts Platinum 650 W



## crmaris (Jan 17, 2012)

Antec finally decided to enter the Platinum efficiency club with the new EarthWatts Platinum series. These units address all users that just need a high efficiency PSU, with no bells and whistles. This new series creates a new mainstream class of PSUs and is placed between the EarthWatts Green and the High Current Gamer series.

*Show full review*


----------

